# Diamondback Ascent Ex pics request



## fredclunk (May 23, 2004)

I had my 1992 DB Ascent Ex stolen about six months ago. Still miss it greatly and
wondered if anyone could post some pictures of one as unfortunately I never took
any myself while I still had the bike in my possession.

Thanks in advance if someone can help.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

*DiamondBack Ascent Ex Photo*

Okay, so I don't have an Ascent Ex 1991, but here is a 1987 for fun.


----------



## fredclunk (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for that anyway. The geometry on the bike in the photo looks better than my old
bike with the proportionally much shorter top tube. Much as I miss my old bike, it sure gave me
a backache as I was stretched out so much.


----------



## lamrith (Jun 13, 2004)

fredclunk said:


> I had my 1992 DB Ascent Ex stolen about six months ago. Still miss it greatly and
> wondered if anyone could post some pictures of one as unfortunately I never took
> any myself while I still had the bike in my possession.
> 
> Thanks in advance if someone can help.


IT is not a EX, I built it up myself from a warranty replacement frame, but it is a 91-93 Ascent.








until yesterday it was my only ride, but it just got a big burly brother..


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

*Here is my '90/91 Apex Le Euro model*

I thought it would be fun to dig up photos of my old bike. THe green '87 Ascent Ex is my dads (not ridden more that 100 miles). I had a yellow '87 Ascent Ex as well that was warrantee replaced in '91. I loved the Apex Le -- should have kept it.


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

*1992 Diamond Back Ascent EX*

Here's mine. I'm still working on it. I've made it a 1x7. Can't wait to ride it!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fredclunk said:


> I had my 1992 DB Ascent Ex stolen about six months ago. Still miss it greatly and
> wondered if anyone could post some pictures of one as unfortunately I never took
> any myself while I still had the bike in my possession.
> 
> Thanks in advance if someone can help.


Should be easy and cheap to replace...though it sucks that it was stolen in the first place.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Sorry about your bike. That really sucks. Here's my DB Ascent. Hope you find another one. I really liked mine.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/diamond_back.html
1991 Catalog in PDF


----------



## CoryF (Oct 16, 2007)

Redid my 1990 Ascent EX into a 1x7. Paint was shot so took down the bad spots and primed/painted as you see. Mostly original or NOS equipped (except front crank).


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

*Diamond Back Ascent Ex*

Found this one yesterday. I rebuilt it and cleaned it up.It still needs work but it rides nice so far. It has the orginal LX components and the paint looks real good. I usually switch to thumbshifters but I think I'll keep the shifters it has now. I need to replace the cables.


----------



## pstrong (Jul 13, 2007)

Cool. I just got the large version of that same Ascent EX, all LX Components. These old MTBs are sweet! Bought it used, added new cables, chain, grips, tires and slightly used Sugino chainrings (shimanos were trashed). This thing rides great! Solid, real fast on the prairie path. I forgot what a rigid felt like.


----------



## pstrong (Jul 13, 2007)

Do you know what year? I was thinking an 1988 or 89?


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Your EX looks good. I'm guessing the year to be around 1990 or 1991. I need to check out that PDF GM posted above.


----------



## jstauffer (Jun 3, 2009)

*What year is my Ascent EX*

I have a DB Ascent EX from early 90's. The paint job is a grey smoke with a tinge of magenta when it is out in the sunlight. Anybody have one and know what year it was made?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I had an 89ish Apex that had a smoke frinnish that is exactly as you descibe, tinge of purple in the sun, came with all Deore DX


----------



## jstauffer (Jun 3, 2009)

That sounds like the right year and the exact same paint job. Mine is an Ascent Ex but they probably used the paint scheme on mulitiple models. I will try to post a picture later.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

was loverly... last i heard it was hanging in the garage of my brother in law... will have to take a pic if its still there..


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

jstauffer said:


> I have a DB Ascent EX from early 90's. The paint job is a grey smoke with a tinge of magenta when it is out in the sunlight. Anybody have one and know what year it was made?


I have a 1990 DB catalog and I think that's what you might have. The finish is called "Smoke w/ Lilac clear coat", decals are black with pink accents. It came with a full LX group.

I had a 90 Topanga that was white with the purple tinted clear coat. That thing looked great but was a tank.


----------



## jstauffer (Jun 3, 2009)

That's gotta be it. It looks great, but it is pretty heavy, compared to the Trek 950 we bought at the same time. Thanks.


----------



## jstauffer (Jun 3, 2009)

Does the catalogue say what kind of tubing the 1990 Ascent EX has?


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

jstauffer said:


> Does the catalogue say what kind of tubing the 1990 Ascent EX has?


"100% Tange MTB Double Butted CR-MO MTN tubing. Brake Booster seat stays. TIG welded. Fastback dropouts with eyelets. 73 mm BB shell.
FORK - 100% CR-MO Super Radius (TM) w/ 600 radius curved offset, large diameter variable gauge blades."

An interesting item I noticed is that all the bikes had 32 hole front hubs and 36 hole rear.


----------



## Jerogliphic (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi mates, 

I'm from Spain, and this is my DB Ascent nowadays


----------



## Adamv69 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey guys I need a crankshaft assembly for my ascent call 505-716-5356


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Adamv69 said:


> Hey guys I need a crankshaft assembly for my ascent call 505-716-5356


:shocked:

Crankshaft? What engine is in it?

I assume you mean bottom bracket - the spindle and bearings between the cranks. You can still buy new ones that work - you'll just need to take the cranks off and measure the length of the spindle, then order a 'square taper' one that matches. Note that you need special tools to do this - might be better done at a shop.


----------



## Adamv69 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Thanks*

I was just wondering if someone had an original out there for sale. I've have put at least 6 miles a day on this bike (mon-fri) to work, and have ridden it extensively on the weekends.
I recently bought a Yeti, bit I'm stuck on my oldie but goodie. Thanks for the info bro.


----------



## Adamv69 (Jul 14, 2010)

any info will be appreciated


----------



## flynngabriel (Jun 3, 2009)

*My DB*

not sure of the year. its a pumpkin orange color. found it in the trash minus wheel set. its a ghetto single speed as of right now. (waiting for money to get barend shifters). ill get better pictures in the morning.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Jerogliphic said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I'm from Spain, and this is my DB Ascent nowadays


This was my first "real" MTB. Same color, same components. I rode the beast for almost 5 years. I don't miss it at all. Prior to this, I was riding Huffys, cruisers, modified BMX bikes--pretty much anything that rolled.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

My brother was going to toss this one during a move last month, but I grabbed it. Some bearing work, cleaning, new tires and seat, and I'm riding it through the park. Still needs some work, but fun to ride. There seems to be a renaissance in these early 90’s bikes happening. Friends are tracking down old frames and planning classic rides. I guess this will be mine.


----------



## saracen (Nov 15, 2010)

My '88 Ascent EX. I'm currently 'improving' it  

I also have a '91 black and pink virtually NOS frame waiting to be built. Lovely, underated 'cheap' bikes.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

vintagemtbr said:


> Found this one yesterday. I rebuilt it and cleaned it up.It still needs work but it rides nice so far. It has the orginal LX components and the paint looks real good. I usually switch to thumbshifters but I think I'll keep the shifters it has now. I need to replace the cables.


Cool bike! It was a twin of my first mountain bike... bought it back in '89 with some of my research fellowship money:


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pawnshop Window*

Ascent in a pawnshop window. Asking $88.


----------



## dcurtis (Sep 5, 2007)

got it for 71.43...out the door. Needs a little clean-up


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's my 1991 Apex.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

*My 91 Apex looks like yours!!*



Also, no relation, but there might be one available on the San Diego CL...

Hope I'm not breaking any rules here!

Benster


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*MOre*

Posted my Ascent EX earlier. Have ended up using for around the neighborhood and office commuter. Working great for the role and I've picked up a couple more hear and there and set up for friends and similar use.


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

*saved*

This old girl was saved from the crusher last week. It's all original and in great condition, with just a few rusty spot. But what do you expect from a bike made in about 1986? Not sure what I will do with it yet.


----------



## i_land_st8 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow those photos of your 1987 Diamond Back Accent really brings back memories! Are those photos pretty current, because it looks like you still have the original tires on them. Cheng Shin tires I believe they were. 

That was the first real mountain bike I purchased, but I had the yellow color scheme. I really wanted the green one, but the place I bought my bike from didn't have that color.

Remember those "U brakes" under the chain stays? Those things were so ridiculous. If you were on a trail that had the slightest bit of mud, those brakes would get so packed up with mud, you wouldn't be able get your rear wheel to spin.


----------



## i_land_st8 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh the memories. . . I forgot to mention the Sugino elliptical chainrings. I actually didn't mind them at all. You could kinda feel it give that bit of extra torque when you were climbing. 

I notice that rust spot on your chainstay too. My bike had the paint chipped off in that exact place. That bike suffered from extreme "chain slap" so the chain would often times get stuck up there between the chainstay and the chainrings. The first time that happened to me was in the first mountain bike race I ever entered. It took me a good 10 minutes to figure out how to pry the chain out. Needless to say I finished almost dead last in that race, but I was hooked after that!

btw, I believe that is a 1987 Accent EX if my memory serves. Original pedals and all! I feel like I've been transported back to the summer of 1987!! Thanks for those photos. . . cool stuff!!!


----------



## specialfreakinstein (Apr 8, 2013)

*Diamondback Ascent*

I know it's not an EX but I was wondering if anyone knows the approximate year of this.


----------



## i_land_st8 (Nov 13, 2012)

specialfreakinstein said:


> I know it's not an EX but I was wondering if anyone knows the approximate year of this.


I know that bike is older than a 1987. It is at the very latest, a 1986. . . maybe older


----------



## used2ridealot (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is my 88 or 87 DB. Not sure if it was an Ascent but I sure loved that bike.

Never mind the scowl on my face.. just trying to look hard back in 1989! LOL!


----------



## specialfreakinstein (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks! That makes sense.


----------



## kidbolt (Feb 29, 2012)

GT_guy said:


> I have a 1990 DB catalog and I think that's what you might have. The finish is called "Smoke w/ Lilac clear coat", decals are black with pink accents. It came with a full LX group.
> 
> I had a 90 Topanga that was white with the purple tinted clear coat. That thing looked great but was a tank.


Do you still have a 90 Diamondback catalog. I've been looking! Thanks!


----------

